
Kubernetes liveness probes are dangerous - fanf2
https://srcco.de/posts/kubernetes-liveness-probes-are-dangerous.html
======
mailslot
I don’t know how many times I see devs put database checks in their liveness
checks. The database blips and and the containers restart. Awesome!

